# 150 Gallon African Mayhem



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

This project started earlier this year and I would have to say at last, it is complete. We have almost achieved all the fish that we have wanted.

The background was made by my dad and I.

Not going to bore you with too much talk so heres just a quick summary of what it is and then I'll get onto the pics.

150 gallon

Filtration: All of which are tucked away behind the wall with an access door on the side, along with a drain next to it in case of leakage and for easier water changes.

Marineland C-530
Rena XP3
Eheim 2213

Heating: Ebo Jager

Circulation: 2 Powerheads

Lighting: 3 Coralife T5 ballasts, 4 Fluorescent and 2 Actinic

Here are some pics I took with a point and shoot, not the greatest but trying to get better.

6 Frontosas
2 Labidochromis Carealeus
2 Tilapia Buttokiferi
1 Nimbochromis Linni
2 Scienachromis Fryeri
2 Albino Soccofoli
1 Blue Cobalt Zebra
1 OB Zebra
1 Nimbochromis Livingstonii
1 Melanochromis Maingano
2 Julidochromis (Dickfeildi and Marlieri)
2 Neolamprologus Leleupi
1 Lamprologus Brevis
1 Aulonocara sp. Ruben Red
1 Aulonocara Baenschi
2 Neolamprologus Sexfasciatus Gold
2 Labidochromis Hongi Red Top
1 Pseudotropheus Cobalt Zebra
4 Melanochromis Chipokae
1 Cynotilapia Afra
3 Haplochromis sp 44 Thick Skin
3 Synodontis Eupterus
1 Tropheus Duboisi
2 Red Tail Shark
2 Protemelas Steveni Taiwan Reef


































































































The rest of these were taken with my Iphone, just wanted to get some shots of individual fish I really like. I need to get a better camera lol


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice looking tank! Excellent lighting too, how much did that cost you?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice looking. I might have some questions on the stock list as there may be trouble brewing in a bit. Watch for the melanochomis to get mean. They can become killers so watch the yellow/black horizontal striped fish. If you see one fish hanging somewhere like in a corner and afraid to come out, you may need to take quick action. Not hitting the panic button but just be aware, okay?


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have to find out with my dad exactly how much it cost, I'm totally unaware of the full price. Everything was bought at different time intervals!

The melanochromis so far isn't really that aggressive. Those yellow/black striped ones hold their own pretty well in my tank. My biggest problem fish so far is my Leleupi, I love it so much but he is definately the nastiest one in the tank.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not something to worry about but I might not have made clear which I would wonder about. Not the one in picture nine. No problems there but the one in picture four. Kind of in the upper left quadrant of the picture. They just make me nervous, as I have had bad action from them any time I have had them for very long.


----------



## hsd (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a very nice setup. Love the background, looks great.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice tank, but your thread title pretty much describes what the future holds. What are the long term plans for the stock list? The odds of successfully keeping all of these together long term is pretty nil. I know they're doing ok now, but they're young. Give them time.


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah fully aware. Eventually I will have to start removing some as time goes!


----------

